# Lakers waived Mickael Gelabale, David Monds and Michael Fey



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> The Los Angeles Lakers have waived Mickael Gelabale, David Monds and Michael Fey it was announced today.
> 
> .....
> 
> *The Lakers training camp roster now stands at 15 players.*


*SOURCE - NBA.com*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

my inside rumor guy still has a chance! :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought Gelable had a shot.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

and then there were 2


----------

